# Chiclid Tank... Help Please.



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a 55g chiclid aquarium right now as we speak an in it is 

1. pink convict (1inch)
1. black convict ( half inch)
1. jack dempsey (3.5inches)
1. albino oscar (3inches)
1. green terror. (2inches)

i understand that they need room. but they are gettin along great ! they dont chase each other but i know as they get larger they will eventually kill off each other for terriotory. so i am getting a 100gal next month. for jus my oscar, jack, an green terror. my 2 convicts can live in the 55gal wit my 2 firemouths that i have ina 30gal across the room.

where im gettin at is a 100gal is ok ? or pushing it for 

the terror, jack n oscar ?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Its boarderline, but with that trio, as long as they grow up together, and you do not add anyone of the oppisite sex, you will be fine. Make sure you add some large hiding spots (clay pots etc) for the times when one of them has a "bad day"


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

It will be fine. They are all reaonable mellow fish, but you should make sure ot get all males or females so that no cross breeding throws the balance off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

thank you all alot.

but i really dont know if male or female.. they are still to young an im jus getting into fish.

an wut did u mean by cross breading ? is that bad or could it be a good thing ? like wierd an differnt fish... sounds sweet or can it hurt the fish ?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

It is definately a bad thing in this case because breeding aggression would throw the aggro levels in the tank off, possibly ending in the death of your fish.

Cross breeding itself is a bad thing because it introduces more hybrids into the trade. Hybrids can be okay, but sometimes they arent as healthy or strong as pure fish. Also, then can get into the market ocasoinally, and somebody will unwittingly buy one. Also, Hybrids are often much moer aggressive than the fish they were bred from.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

oh alright.

thanks alot.


----------

